# Vortex Closeout Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

* Vortex Closeout Sale*










Vortex has done a fantastic job of keeping their line of optics fresh by changing models and adding models on a regular basis. Doing this creates opporunities for us to buy large quantities of close-out goods at reduced pricing which we can then pass on to you @ favorable prices.

The items being offered here out are based on availability, once we and Vortex are sold out, that will it on these deals.

Many have been enjoying the *Vortex Solo R/T 8x36 Tactical Monocular Part #RT836S * @ only $69.99, reduced from $119.99 as well as the *Vortex Fury 6.5x32 Binocular* reduced from $259.99 to *only $129.99*

*Well, it is that time again.*

*New and Discontinued Product Announcement*
_2012 is just around the corner and Vortex has some exciting new products on the way! Those products include an entirely re-built lineup of Crossfire riflescopes and new 8x32 and 10x32 Diamondback binoculars.
To make room for these exciting new products, Vortex is discontinuing the current Crossfire riflescopes and the Diamondback 7x36 and 9x36 binoculars._

*Again opportunity presents itself.*
The items that they are discontinuing have been in their line for a few years and have been very well received. Now there is a great opportunity to purchase one of these scopes or binoculars at a reduced price, just in time for the upcoming holiday season.
Here is what is available. Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions.

Some of the prices posted here are higher than what is posted on our site. If the price on our web site is higher than what is posted here you can do one of two things:
1) Place the order on our site and in the note area type "Vortex Close Out Sale" and we will issue a refund back to your payment method down to these special prices
2) Call in your order to us at the store @ 212-753-5128

*Crossfire Riflescopes with 1" Tube*
These are all brand new with the Vortex VIP, No Fault, Lifetime Warranty.









*Crossfire 3x32 Crossbow - Illuminated Reticle (Part# CRF-CB332)* reduced from $119.99 to *only $84.99*

*Crossfire 1.5-4x32 V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-09-PLEX)* reduced from $99.99 to *only $59.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 4x32 Rimfire V-Plex (Part# CRF-432)* reduced from $114.99 to only *$69.99*

*Your choice *of the *Crossfire 2-7x32 V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-02-PLEX)* or the *Vortex Crossfire 2-7x32 V-Plex (rimfire) Matte Black (Part# CRF-732)* reduced from $114.99 to *only $89.99*

*Crossfire 6x40 V-Plex (Part# CRF-640)* reduced from $114.99 to *only $49.99*

*Crossfire 2x20 EER V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-13-P)* reduced from $99.99 to *only $29.99*

*Crossfire 3.5-10x44 V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-12-PLEX)* reduced from $129.99 to *only $99.99*

*Crossfire 3.5-10x50 V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-03P)* reduced from $139.99 to *only $99.99*

*Crossfire 3-9x40 V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-01P)* reduced from $114.99 to *only $89.99*

*Crossfire 3-9x40 V-Brite Matte Black (Part# CRF-01-ILLD)* reduced from $139.99 to *only $99.99*

*Crossfire 4-12x40 V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-04P)* reduced from $129.99 to *only $99.99*

*Crossfire 4-12x40 V-Brite Matte Black (Part# CRF-04-ILLD)* reduced from $149.99 to *only $99.99*

*Crossfire Riflescopes with 30mm Tube*
These are all brand new with the Vortex VIP, No Fault, Lifetime Warranty.









*Crossfire 4-16x50 AO V-Plex Wide Matte Black (Part# CRF-416-AO)* reduced from $199.99 to *only $139.99*

*Crossfire 4-16x50 AO V-Plex Wide Illuminated Matte Black (Part# CRF-4165-IL)* reduced from $219.99 to *only $149.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 6-24x50 AO Mil Dot Illuminated Matte Black (Part# CRF-624-AOHT)* reduced from $219.99 to *only $149.99*

*Crossfire 8-32x50 AO Fine V-Plex Wide Matte Black (Part# CRF-250-AOHT)* reduced from $219.99 to *only $169.99*

*Diamondback Binoculars:* Superior quality, high-performance hunting optics can find their way around your neck for a surprisingly affordable price. Huge field-of-view, enhanced fully multi-coated optics, phase-corrected prisms, waterproof/fogproof construction, soft tapered eycups, rugged rubber armor.









*Diamondback 7x36 (Part# D736)* reduced from $189.99 to *only $139.99*

If you purchase any Vortex Binocular at the same time as a Vortex Crossfire Riflescope we will throw in a *Vortex Binocular Harness Strap* @ no additional charge.

*Quantities are limited on these close out items so please keep this in mind.*

Again, please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions. As always we would like to thank you for all the support that we receive.


----------

